# Metzger Marsh



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

My wife and I were driving around one day last week and found Metzger Marsh. We followed the road past the yacht club out to the public pier on the lake. The canal was on one side of the road and the marsh on the other. I thought that marshy area looked like a great place for big bluegill, which is our favorite fish to eat. Does anyone know anything about this? Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Pike and bass in there, but never tried for panfish.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

You can catch them in Cleveland and any marinas around poles docks and stuff so why not?


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

There are bluegill in there, but I don't specifically target them, so I can't really say whether it is a good place to pursue them. I often see people panfishing the first part of the dike along the lake, but I don't know whether they are successful or not.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ice fished it years ago and caught some skinny gills. Did catch some decent perch. The Pike are plentiful. Dipped the boat bass fishing it a while back. It's a shallow with lots of weeds. Some decent bass in there too.


----------



## HONKEREXTREME (Apr 3, 2013)

Division of wildlife is pumping the marsh out. Sounds like they want the back 1/3 exposed. Lots of mud flats as far as you can see now. Low water and tons of weeds


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guys!


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

So does anyone know if they removed any of the fish (Bass, Northerns etc) or did they let a bunch die Like the did years back at Resthaven. When they " Fixed the bigger better fishing one and there were tons of good size bass that just died in the mud 16-19"


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They probably did nothing . It's primary purpose is for waterfowl . It's a definite perk that there's decent fish in there but it's not managed for fish .


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Marsh is mostly deeper at the lake side so draw down probably didn't harm many fish, the state has a million and a half in the gates in the dike so fish can come and go,


----------

